# "Host blockiert wegen zu vieler Verbindungsfehler"



## Telekomunikacja (24 Februar 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Wollte gerade (ca. 13:30 h) das Forum http://forum.computerbetrug.de/index.php besuchen und erhielt folgende Meldung:  



> Warning: mysql_connect(): Host blockiert wegen zu vieler Verbindungsfehler.
> Aufheben der Blockierung mit 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'. in /srv/web/compforum/phpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 49
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /srv/web/compforum/phpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 331
> ...



Beim Aufruf der Seite http://www.computerbetrug.de/ kam das hier:  



> Warning: mysql_connect(): Host blockiert wegen zu vieler Verbindungsfehler.
> 
> Aufheben der Blockierung mit 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'. in /srv/web/computerbetrug/index.php on line 6
> Host blockiert wegen zu vieler Verbindungsfehler. Aufheben der Blockierung mit 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'.



Ich habe die www-Verbindung abgebrochen und bin nochmals neu ins Netz - jetzt klappt alles, wie man sieht. :lol: 

Was sind das für Fehler gewesen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2005)

Wir kämpfen zur Zeit mit ein paar Performance-Problemen.
Das Forum wächst und wächst und das ist mit ein Grund dafür, dass es manchmal etwas eng wird.
Wir sind schon am Überlegen, wie wir das lösen können...


----------



## stieglitz (17 März 2005)

Vor ein paar Minuten gabs wohl die gleichen Probleme, jetzt gehts wieder.
 



> Warning: mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /srv/web/compforum/phpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 49
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /srv/web/compforum/phpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 331
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2005)

Da aus Lastgründen unsere Datenbank auf einen eigenen Server ausgelagert ist, kann es bei Netzproblemen zu genau diesen Fehlern kommen.
Wenn ich mal 20 Mio im Lotto gewinne, hole ich Cluster...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

*SQL Error*

Ob das in diesen thread passt? :gruebel:

Gerade wollte ich *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11693* aufrufen - und erhielt folgende Meldung:


> Could not obtain vote data for this topic
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


 

_[edit] Hat sich offensichtlich erledigt. [/edit]_


----------



## Heiko (9 September 2005)

Das passte hier rein.
Kommt leider ab und zu mal vor wenn das Netz wieder nicht so will wie wir.


----------

